# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С Специалист по платформе 8.3

## tylerkiss

Привет всем, ищу Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист" по платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (артикул 4601546111777).

----------


## Alexkonrad

Действительно, а давайте вместе соберем Вам материал и Вы сможете его выкладывать за деньги? :)

----------


## tylerkiss

> Действительно, а давайте вместе соберем Вам материал и Вы сможете его выкладывать за деньги? :)


Вы, уважаемый, перестаньте сочинять про меня! И не навязывайте мне вашу обычную практику. Если больше нечего сказать, идите, как говорится, мимо.

----------


## Funtik45

правильно сказал идите мимо, господа ну ведь у кого-то есть поделитесь будьте любезны...
нашел , кому надо пишем в личку почту, не охота сейчас на файлообменник закидывать
вот так лучше http://www.twirpx.com/file/580332/

----------

jvn3 (11.01.2018), KHOKHOL (05.12.2014), ShymaHer (07.07.2015)

----------


## lo-ut

так это ссылка на старую редакцию комплекта, а новая все же есть?

----------


## Funtik45

пардон нет, тогда нету новой (( печалька.

----------


## TopDevice

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С: Специалист» по платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3»
http://turbo.to/g6ehqi8pg3j5.html

----------

17808849 (31.03.2015), @alex@ (05.12.2014), A18D (15.01.2015), abramovich (19.07.2017), Agyx (15.05.2016), alex5013 (09.11.2020), alex_took (18.03.2015), andrey_462 (20.01.2016), AngelikaNS (10.10.2016), Ania-by (29.07.2016), Arhangel_url (01.02.2015), Avditor (07.10.2014), babyrin (05.12.2018), baliar (10.10.2014), beer_fan (28.12.2014), Big_Fat_Rat (15.02.2015), bitho (20.05.2020), borzopisez (07.10.2014), Cheldpress (07.12.2016), chesn (11.11.2015), corbeau (06.09.2016), CountyEntalphy (24.02.2020), CR40512 (08.10.2016), dashid (22.09.2018), Denis_cfo (08.11.2014), digesha (25.11.2014), Dima82 (23.07.2015), dkonst8 (28.08.2015), docgrad (02.07.2015), EXAN (17.10.2014), extralook (13.02.2018), fari (21.07.2018), fasad (24.11.2015), fink_alex (05.03.2017), foralex2004 (28.06.2017), forumusersg03 (24.12.2014), Hudson_Ed (13.06.2017), ilya_259 (12.03.2019), INTAKE (05.10.2015), IntelMan (09.05.2016), jan-pechka (17.12.2017), jeniks (20.11.2017), Kalista (08.05.2018), karin68 (04.07.2015), Keks_001 (24.07.2017), KHOKHOL (05.12.2014), Kina (29.08.2015), kostromin63 (27.02.2018), kuz (09.02.2018), Lackyz (12.08.2017), lekhaplaton (02.11.2016), Lena272 (15.03.2017), Lena_Rich (20.07.2018), Leossb (07.11.2016), Lontegro (24.02.2019), lthmvbot (22.01.2018), luciana (15.11.2014), luckysss (21.01.2016), max_mara (27.04.2017), mistcry (21.01.2016), MiXaiL27 (18.12.2014), Mono6 (11.06.2016), mops232 (25.07.2016), mr.Peter (18.07.2015), Mrak164 (05.02.2018), Murzik123 (02.03.2015), nastena12 (10.05.2018), Natali-7l (25.08.2020), NatalySpb (07.12.2016), nazarnv (22.07.2016), Neomania (30.08.2019), Netally (29.11.2014), NicNameMine (21.01.2018), nintiniom (06.09.2017), nkor76 (03.12.2018), Noctar (10.03.2016), Nuuq (04.04.2015), nvv1970 (12.01.2015), nytlenc (22.03.2015), oleg_karas88 (09.04.2016), OlgaSergeevna (19.02.2016), ollega (24.11.2018), panacea (25.11.2014), pashaapex (28.10.2019), putilin (01.11.2014), R1tteN (13.01.2020), radel2002 (15.04.2020), red80 (03.10.2020), reva_serg (16.12.2016), ridje (19.02.2015), risorius (06.05.2018), RodinMax (18.03.2016), SAmV (11.02.2015), Sanya1C (28.05.2015), saviiv (20.04.2015), semdeineko (06.07.2015), siancom2 (08.08.2018), Sim4ol (13.01.2015), Sintson (24.01.2019), sk.alex (10.10.2016), Slava.62.u (30.04.2019), spasha1980 (24.08.2018), Styushka (08.07.2016), Tano (29.11.2017), tatarenko_a (09.04.2019), vadim224 (10.05.2018), Valik888 (14.01.2020), vas777 (03.09.2015), vasilii.b.v (20.06.2018), Vitaliyyy (15.04.2015), Vorrus (05.06.2019), White_ (21.02.2019), ZhL (14.06.2018), zodus (14.09.2017), zuxelzz (11.11.2014), Евгений_1979 (09.12.2014), ЕкЕк (16.11.2018), Иль (10.10.2014), Леонид7 (20.03.2018), Перчик (20.07.2015), Сиреневенький (20.06.2018), Терентий Лис (07.02.2019), Тимур Зорин (02.09.2015)

----------


## kvt500

в архиве вирус, спасибо.

----------


## TopDevice

kvt500 скорей всего вы не сняли галочку с пункта "С помощью нашего фирменного загрузчика Turbobit Downloader" перед самим скачиванием.

----------

Иль (10.10.2014)

----------


## Netally

А CD? :blush:

----------


## _nicolai

Спасибо, скачал

----------


## aleks1977

кто бы подсказал еще верные решения, по которым зачет 100проц?

----------


## Masatori

Слющай, а ты заплатить пробовал, дорогой? )

----------


## Zitri

Нашли СД Диск ?(

----------


## zodus

как прорешаю выложу шпору ) Спасиб за задачник так не хотелось сканить книжку)

----------


## uradead

> Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену «1С: Специалист» по платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3»
> http://turbo.to/g6ehqi8pg3j5.html


Что-то вообще не даёт выкачать просто так. Может поделится кто...

----------


## TopDevice

Все качается, смотрите лучше. Там есть надпись "Спасибо, не надо" :)

----------


## uradead

ну там дальше всё равно не пробился.
Но не актуально, там вроде всё равно старые.

----------


## uradead

ну там дальше всё равно не пробился.
Но не актуально, там вроде всё равно старые.

----------


## Lancer666

> кто бы подсказал еще верные решения, по которым зачет 100проц?


Самые верные решения, по которым сдало уже очень много народу, находятся здесь: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/

----------

Arkady75 (21.11.2018), R1tteN (13.01.2020)

----------


## ЕкЕк

почему старые? артикул и год, все совпадает с тем, что предлагают 1С на сайте итс.

----------


## Andy_NTG

Скачать их стоит 18000. Нормальная такая цена. Дороже любого курса для подготовки, а по факту это просто один из вариантов решений, тем более не 15 билетов, а всего 6. Кто-нибудь знает, как их скачать дешевле?

----------


## Andy_NTG

> Скачать их стоит 18000. Нормальная такая цена. Дороже любого курса для подготовки, а по факту это просто один из вариантов решений, тем более не 15 билетов, а всего 6. Кто-нибудь знает, как их скачать дешевле?


4500 на месяц. Но всё равно очень дорого получается. В остатке почти бесполезные 4 стартмани.

----------


## Lancer666

> Самые верные решения, по которым сдало уже очень много народу, находятся здесь: http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/


Для тех, кто не имеет инфостартовских Стартмани, те же решения, того же автора (Проходцева Михаила), но уже за рубли: 
http://1clancer.ru/catalog/3491

----------


## Lancer666

> Есть данные материалы http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/537462/, цена символическая 100р


Хм, как же быстро появляются те, кто хочет обогатиться за счет чужого труда)
Покупая решение на стороне, нужно быть готовым к тому, что:
1) Это вообще не те решения, что выложены по ссылке, а, например, просто чьи-то наброски по решениям и качество этих решений может быть очень и очень низким.
2) Это уже неактуальные решения, их могли купить по ссылке год назад, после чего эти решения обновлялись неоднократно, да даже купленные в январе 2019 уже неактуальны - последнее обновление решений было в феврале 2019
3) Те кто скачивают на Infostart или 1clancer получают возможность задавать вопросы автору по экзамену, по решенным билетам, чем многие благополучно и пользуются. Естественно покупая что-то на стороне получить уточнение или какие-то пояснения по решению невозможно.

----------


## borodаn

> Хм, как же быстро появляются те, кто хочет обогатиться за счет чужого труда)


Или просто деньги вернуть, истраченные на 537462...

----------


## Timothyererm

Буду очень благодарен если кто подскажет где найти скрипты для RedHat, для подготовки к экзамену RHCE. 
Желательно для версии 5.x.

----------


## vofka-vofka

> правильно сказал идите мимо, господа ну ведь у кого-то есть поделитесь будьте любезны...
> нашел , кому надо пишем в личку почту, не охота сейчас на файлообменник закидывать
> вот так лучше http://www.twirpx.com/file/580332/


Выложил на жлобском ресурсе от жлобов.
Заблокировано.




> Возможность скачивания данного файла заблокирована по требованию правообладателя.
> С условиями приобретения этих материалов можно ознакомиться здесь.

----------


## vofka-vofka

> Буду очень благодарен если кто подскажет где найти скрипты для RedHat, для подготовки к экзамену RHCE. 
> Желательно для версии 5.x.


В теме про зашкварную 1С про редхат наверняка слышали только единицы. Но такие не ходят на попрошайки, а покупают.

----------


## tonyl

Можно решать не сборник, а сразу билеты из экзаменов. Ссылка на актуальные билеты экзамена Специалист по платформе 8.3
А можно не только решать, но и посмотреть готовые решения билетов. Полностью решенные билеты экзамена Специалист по платформе 8.3

----------


## tonyl

Полностью решенные билеты экзамена Специалист по платформе 8.3[/QUOTE]
Извините, ссылка не скопировалась, а кнопки "редактировать" что-то не вижу. Исправляю: Ссылка на решение билетов экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе 8.3 Говорят, нормальные решения, много положительных отзывов.

----------

acc05 (01.02.2021), alex5013 (09.11.2020), alexleon00 (16.06.2020), Asukhz (05.10.2020), dilara80 (14.03.2021), gdalt (07.07.2020), glucker (25.07.2020), jackishewazina (13.04.2021), newbox2000 (29.05.2020), prts (11.01.2021), red80 (04.10.2020), romajam (29.09.2020), Rutberg307 (08.03.2021), schwarz001100 (02.09.2020), senstemp (16.08.2020), tan1278dec (01.06.2020), vlad_2018 (17.01.2021)

----------


## tonyl

> много положительных отзывов.


* много положительных отзывов - это предположительно, потому как решения по ссылке выше - это видимо https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ (Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные ВСЕ билеты экзамена (актуальны на апрель 2020 г.). Последние требования к экзамену. Описание интерфейса сдачи экзамена 1С:Гуру)
По крайней мере решение первого билета на инфостарте и по этой ссылке одинаковые

----------

Alex Vit2 (30.01.2021), glucker (25.07.2020), newbox2000 (29.05.2020), rlg (05.07.2020), schwarz001100 (02.09.2020)

----------


## tonyl

> и по этой ссылке одинаковые


Ну вот, опять ссылку не ту скопировал. Неудобно, что нет кнопки "редактировать сообщение".
Вообщем, я имел ввиду, что эти решения -это то же самое (но не самое свежее), что и https://infostart.ru/public/537462/ (Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные ВСЕ билеты экзамена)

----------

doda666 (08.11.2020), glucker (25.07.2020), Morozz (04.12.2020), necus (29.01.2021), newbox2000 (29.05.2020), Pr. WolanD (15.07.2020), prts (11.01.2021), schwarz001100 (02.09.2020)

----------


## sibvrom

> Полностью решенные билеты экзамена Специалист по платформе 8.3


Извините, ссылка не скопировалась, а кнопки "редактировать" что-то не вижу. Исправляю: Ссылка на решение билетов экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе 8.3 Говорят, нормальные решения, много положительных отзывов.[/QUOTE]
Еще бы пароль от архива...

----------


## sibvrom

> Полностью решенные билеты экзамена Специалист по платформе 8.3


Извините, ссылка не скопировалась, а кнопки "редактировать" что-то не вижу. Исправляю: Ссылка на решение билетов экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе 8.3 Говорят, нормальные решения, много положительных отзывов.[/QUOTE]
Еще бы пароль от архива...

----------

galeena (31.01.2021)

----------


## Маруся18

Всем добрый день! подскажите есть сами тексты билетов?

----------


## tonyl

> Всем добрый день! подскажите есть сами тексты билетов?


В архиве есть ссылка на телеграм-канал, в этом канале вверху закреплено сообщение со ссылкой на билеты экзамена 1С специалист по платформе: Ссылка на билеты экзамена. Ссылка в телеге наверно меняется при появлении новой информации - лучше смотрите там.




> Еще бы пароль от архива...


 Архив не защищен паролем

----------


## tonyl

Добрый человек поделился более свежей версией:

Экзамен 1С:Специалист по платформе 8.3. Полностью решенные ВСЕ билеты экзамена (актуальны на август 2020)
Скачать: https://vq.d-ld.net/a09eb86823
Описание на Инфостарт 537462 публикация: https://infostart.ru/public/537462/
Описание на сайте автора решений: https://spec-exam.ru/productlist/

PS. О, появилась кнопка редактирования сообщения, здОрово!

----------

andyzaic (06.04.2021), staks (07.05.2021)

----------

